# Evaporator coil drain pan



## forsmant (Dec 12, 2008)

My furnace and coil are very old. When we turned on the AC we found that water was leaking down the furnace instead of down the drain line. I pulled out the drain pan to find it had rusted through in several places. Can I replace this with a plastic pan? This is a natural gas furnace.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

It is likely that a plastic or metal replacement is readily available. The obstacle is that you may need to open the refrigeration system in order to install the replacement part.


----------



## forsmant (Dec 12, 2008)

I was able to take the pan out without messing with the refrigeration. I thought that a plastic pan would melt? Is that wrong?


----------



## aac (May 18, 2010)

Will not melt. They are made to withstand the heat. As long as it was put in properly, and does not come in close contact with the heat exchanger.


----------

